# Kein Zugriff auf Klassen im Default Package



## jDude (17. Okt 2008)

Hallo.
Ich hab da ein ziemlich blödes Problem. Meine Aufgabe ist es ein *schon bestehendes Projekt* um ein neues Feature zu erweitern. Nun habe ich meine Klassen in ein eigenes Package geschnürrt. Nur leider hat das mein Vorgänger nicht immer so gemacht, also liegen *manche Klassen nicht in einem bestimmten Paket, sondern im Default Package*. Um auf diese Klassen zu zugreifen, müßte ich sie irgendwie importieren, aber ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer wie man das machen soll. Ich dachte immer, daß man die garnicht explizit importieren muß. 
Also vorerst habe ich das Problem so gelöst, daß ich diese Klassen in ein Packet verschoben habe. Und ja, jetzt funktioniert alles so wie es soll, aber das kann leider nicht so bleiben, weil an diesem Projekt mehrere Leute arbeiten und ich nicht einfach die Struktur ändern kann.

*Also, weiß jemand wie man auf Klassen im Default Package von einem anderen Package aus zugreifen kann?*


----------



## SlaterB (17. Okt 2008)

gar nicht,

entweder neustrukturieren oder das Chaos mitmachen und auch deine Klassen ins Default-Package stecken


----------



## Landei (17. Okt 2008)

Versuche es am besten mit Überzeugungsarbeit. Default-Package ist einfach übel, und zu meiner Überraschung scheint es wirklich keinerlei Möglichkeit zu geben, auf Klassen im default-package zu verweisen (was eine wirklich seltsame Lücke darstellt).


----------



## maki (17. Okt 2008)

>> Also vorerst habe ich das Problem so gelöst, daß ich diese Klassen in ein Packet verschoben habe. Und ja, jetzt funktioniert alles so wie es soll, aber das kann leider nicht so bleiben, weil an diesem Projekt mehrere Leute arbeiten und ich nicht einfach die Struktur ändern kann. 

Nutzt ihr bereits Subversion?
Wenn ja ist das gar kein Problem.


----------



## Guest (17. Okt 2008)

das ging aber schnell...ja, wir arbeiten mit subversion...dann werde ich mal dafür sorgen, daß die Klassen in ein geeignetes Packet verschoben werden. Trotzdem vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## maki (17. Okt 2008)

Seit Java 5 *darf* das default package nicht mehr verwendet werden, so als Argument


----------



## SlaterB (17. Okt 2008)

wie meinst du das, in Java oder Subversion?
bei mir geht das noch in Java


----------



## maki (17. Okt 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie meinst du das, in Java oder Subversion?
> bei mir geht das noch in Java


Falls du das umbennen von Packages meinst, dann bietet Subversion dafür bessere Unterstützung als CSV, obwohl es mit letzterem auch möglich wäre, ist es reibungsloser mit SVN, speziell wenn mehrere Entwickler mit den Sourcen gleichzeitig arbeiten.


----------



## SlaterB (17. Okt 2008)

ich meine offensichtlich das Posting zuvor,
 also "darf das default package nicht mehr verwendet werden"


----------

